# Hi everyone



## Changhfy (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi, my name is Zach. Ive studied Shaolin Wushu, Qi Xing Tang Lang, Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun, Ip Man Ving Tsun, Pak Mei, Arnis, Tae Kwon Do, Aikido, Chi Sim Weng Chun, Judo, Ju jitsu, Cuong Nhu and Taiji Quan.
Its nice to meet everyone. This seems like a great forum!!




take care,
zai jian


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 9, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Zach!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome

And wouldn't be easier to list what you haven't studied


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Pacificshore (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## matt.m (Jul 9, 2006)

welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Lisa (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Brother John (Jul 10, 2006)

Changhfy said:
			
		

> Hi, my name is Zach. Ive studied Shaolin Wushu, Qi Xing Tang Lang, Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun, Ip Man Ving Tsun, Pak Mei, Arnis, Tae Kwon Do, Aikido, Chi Sim Weng Chun, Judo, Ju jitsu, Cuong Nhu and Taiji Quan.
> Its nice to meet everyone. This seems like a great forum!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yes....but have you Ever studied any "Martial Arts"???


hahaha.....just jokin.

That's an impressive list there. you've been busy!!

Good to have ya

Your Brother
John


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT 

Enjoy~!!


~Tess


----------



## Kreth (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Zach.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## MJS (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## pstarr (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Drac (Jul 11, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------

